# Durras Lake Opening - a Tale (Video added)



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

AHAHA, awesome report...

Hogster, Fiddy and Wally!

Thanks for the pictures


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Nice report from the big man, I think I'm feeling a little i'll but I understood a trip report from Canberra


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWRIsTzsAAAPXAAAQQAEBABSABmCgACImmnqP1J6EDQNDcgSkunob/BfHgu5IpwoSAkWJ52A=


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Infrared, 2am, wearing a turtle costume, with his mate...


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

BigGee said:


> [email protected]@rds .... Should have been there ... #*()$(*ing work.


you rekon your miffed Gee, I was only in the Bay and couldn't get up. owing to a visit to the doc and 3 days off I could have gone if it was today instead...

cheers

John


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Wish I was there fellas, great reporting Paddy and a few nice salmon too. 



patwah said:


> Craig450 eventually showed&#8230;&#8230;..we think


I'm not a big fan of his winter beard :lol:


----------



## Tommo (Sep 24, 2009)

Awesome report
Enjoyed the pics


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

paffoh said:


> Infrared, 2am, wearing a turtle costume, with his mate...


Reptoid conspiracy.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXfG0CUAAAXfgAAQQAHAAgAIAAou81wAIABA1T1GNT1M1PUM2qFABiNNNGnJy6Jfqlobi6ArjseAiQZ0H9y8SFE4BUpZgwjb8XckU4UJB3xtAlA=


----------



## nicktoozoff (Sep 19, 2008)

Good report Paddy, and even better to finally meet you in person. 
I was wondering why Koichy wasn't cracking a smile, I'd put it down to the hurricane strength winds and antartic cold, but now I know the real reasons :lol: !

Cheers Nick.


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

So dissapointed i couldnt be there  
Thanks for the pics and vid, good to see it open back to the way its meant to be, the [email protected]^ed it in a big way last time they did it.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

craig450 said:


> So dissapointed i couldnt be there
> Thanks for the pics and vid, good to see it open back to the way its meant to be, the [email protected]^ed it in a big way last time they did it.


But you were there.

We saw you.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

leftieant said:


> Squidder said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not a big fan of his winter beard :lol:
> ...


He likes to look like an 80's sitcom dad.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

koich said:


> He likes to look like an 80's sitcom dad.


As long as he doesn't act like one: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hey_Dad..! ... use_claims


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

He's more of a Nudge than a Mr Kelly.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

koich said:


> He's more of a Nudge than a Mr Kelly.


Is he on a seafood diet (as in eats everything in sight)? or is he a bit dense?


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

http://au.linkedin.com/pub/frank-gilroy/28/b02/2b8


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

koich said:


> http://au.linkedin.com/pub/frank-gilroy/28/b02/2b8


or http://www.acountrypractice.com/Char/fgilroy.html


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Awesome report!

Red, I've just adorned your artwork a little...









_*Sweathog Knight in Red Satin*_

cheers,
Cid


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

epic.


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

trip report of the month.


----------

